# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  [Dbutant] Construction de coupes d'images a partir des projection tomographique

## abdatali

bonjour 
je voulais construire des images de coupe a partir des image de projection, ces images de projections prise a plusieur angles de l'objet en question
si quelqu'un peut m'orienter vers une methode ou un algorithme ou un code pour faire ca  sera un bon gest de sa part
merci d'avance de votre aide

----------


## souviron34

c'est pas de la rtro-propagation ??

----------


## pseudocode

> bonjour 
> je voulais construire des images de coupe a partir des image de projection, ces images de projections prise a plusieur angles de l'objet en question
> si quelqu'un peut m'orienter vers une methode ou un algorithme ou un code pour faire ca  sera un bon gest de sa part
> merci d'avance de votre aide


Sans plus d'info, je dirais "basis set expansion (BaseX)" ou "inverse abel transform". On en a deja parl dans ce forum...

----------


## abdatali

> Sans plus d'info, je dirais "basis set expansion (BaseX)" ou "inverse abel transform". On en a deja parl dans ce forum...


 d'abord merci pour otre reponse
je viens de regarde sur le net pour la transforme d'Abel inverse, si j'ia bien compris on obtient le volume a partir d'une seule image, moi j'ai un ensemble de projection(images) et a patir des ces images(projection) faire une reconstruction 3D, je ne sais pas est que j'ai bien explique!!!!!

----------


## souviron34

c'est ce que je disais  ::P:

----------


## pseudocode

> moi j'ai un ensemble de projection(images) et a patir des ces images(projection) faire une reconstruction 3D


Ah ok, alors c'est plutot la transforme inverse de radon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomographic_reconstruction
http://www.aapm.org/meetings/99AM/pdf/2806-57576.pdf

----------


## abdatali

> Ah ok, alors c'est plutot la transforme inverse de radon.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomographic_reconstruction
> http://www.aapm.org/meetings/99AM/pdf/2806-57576.pdf


c'est ce que j'ai essayer sur matlab avant en fait j'arrive toujour a obtenir la meme image , en fait sous matlab les paramettre de la fonction inverse de radon sont l'angle ou les angle (comme tu veux ) ou bien et la transormer de radon de l'image sur les meme angles, peut ete que c pas qui sais faire , mais c ce que j'ai compris et c ce que j'ai fait 
merci d'avance

----------


## pseudocode

:8O:  ? J'ai rien compris. ::aie:: 

Y a une version francaise ?

----------


## abdatali

> ? J'ai rien compris.
> 
> Y a une version francaise ?


 ::evilred:: 
 ::lol:: 
tu peut m'expliquer comment proceder avec la transformer de radon invese pour reconstruire des coupe a partir des projections d'images???
peut etre que c moi qui ne comprend pas le principe.

----------


## pseudocode

> tu peut m'expliquer comment proceder avec la transformer de radon invese pour reconstruire des coupe a partir des projections d'images???
> peut etre que c moi qui ne comprend pas le principe.


Expliquer: non. Je n'ai fait qu'utiliser des logiciels qui implmentaient cette fonction. (par exemple le plugin imagej http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/plugins/radon-transform.html)

google m'a donn ca en cherchant "matlab radon inverse transform":
http://www.owlnet.rice.edu/~elec431/...panalysis.html

----------


## navhpf

En TEP (Tomographie par Emission de Positons) par exemple, on utilise beaucoup les algorithmes  base de maximisation de l'esprance (Expectation Maximisation en anglais). Par exemple OSEM : 

http://osem.s-pla.net/

Si tu cherches une solution simple pour un petit projet  but pdagogique (pour toi ou pour d'autres), l'algo de base tant bien entendu le FBP (Filtered Back Projection). En cherchant un peu sur le net, tu trouveras comment a marche, et le lien avec la transforme de Radon (ce n'est pas magique :-)

----------


## parp1

+1 pour l'OSEM, +1 pour RADON...

Si j'ai bien compris tu as les sinogrammes.

Une rtroprojection pour commencer peut tre utile afin de comprendre... ensuite une retro projection Filtr histoire d'avoir une images plus jolie.

Ensuite tu passes a OSEM, ou RADON (itratif). Ainsi tu auras fait l'histoire de la reconstruction TOMOGRAPHIQUE.

Comme prcdent .. contrib a deux balles... mais ca peut t'aider a comprendre.

----------


## s1a1j2

Bonjour Tout le monde,

je suis nouveau dans le forum. J essaye de programmer la fonction Radon et son inverse :

voici un bout du code de la fonction Radon direct:



```

```

j obtient un sinogramme qui contient des sinusoides.

Maintenant j essaye de faire la dmarche inverse: c est  dire reconstruire l image initiale  partir de son sinogramme.

Je sais faire ceci avec iradon de Matlab, mais je veux bien la programmer. J ai compris qu il y a plusieurs algorithmes qui font ceci, aussi la rtroprojection filtre. Mais franchement je n arrive pas  comprendre c est algorithmes, je me demande s il existe un code en C ou en Java qui fait ceci.

Cordialement,

----------

